# I need Help with outdoor setup for CDT



## Iyates (Jul 8, 2012)

So.... My yard has a dirt area that I will plant grass in and I'm wondering what type of grass is best for them? Bermuda? I was going to buy the roll out grass but read on this sight that its not safe. Any suggestions for how to get all natural rass in my yard quickly?? My yard is about 15x25 feet and pretty shady (there is areas of strictly sun) The majority of the yard has mulch that is all natural forest floor from home depot- Im not sure exactly what's in it and I could remove it but its a lot! I will check at home depot what's in it or call the compay. I also have a crawl space under my house and there is access to it from my yard- should I let the CDT use that space? I am going to get a kennel for his hide because I don't want him to dig. For now what hay/grass should I buy to feed him- he is an adult. I will give him some greens from the store but want his staple to be hay/grass that I must purchase until I am growing my own. Any help/suggestions from the CDT enthusiasts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you- isaac


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum  and we LOVE PICS 

Bermuda is a great choice (the sod rolls have a green plastic mesh woven in between the grass and the soil part of the roll---so not too good).

Is this tort new to you? Or is this just a new area for a tort that you have had? If new to you---what has he been eating prior to you taking him in? 

If you are going to keep the tort in that area I personally would remove the mulch stuff---impaction hazard as well as I would not like any product like that with a chance of hazardous chemicals as part of its make up...now, that is simply my personal opinion.

I bet that if you removed that mulch and turned a sprinkler on that entire tort space and let it soak into the area---then wait about a week to see what weeds will pop up....also, this will allow you to pre weed the area to prep for seed planting....in the meantime...what are you actually feeding him right now? Are you soaking him? Pictures pictures pictures *that was a subliminal hint* lol

http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/1.html
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/diet.shtml[hr]
also....if you are worried about food offerings being something other than natural grown native plants (which is an ideal thing that I wish I could also do, but would never be able to provide all of the variety they would cover in the wild)......take a breath and understand, dark leafy greens should make up the majority of his diet....also romaine, red leaf, green leaf lettuces are also a decent item to make part of their diet and actually offer up a good water intake source....mulberry leave, rose leaves and flower, hibiscus, rose of sharon, dandelion greens and flowers, hollyhock leaves and flowers are also good items to offer....


----------



## Iyates (Jul 9, 2012)

Until I get the grass and weeds going what specific hay/grass/ or greens should I purchase? I understand variety as I keep two young cherry heads that are doing great with very smooth shells. I will remove the mulch/ I haven't received him yet but I've started the process to get him- he's around 18inches/ appears healthy, active and eating well. Any sod that doesn't have plastic or chemicals? I tried to find some but couldn't. I was planning on leaving him daily fresh water to soak in his own, and soaking him myself on e a week. How do you guys all have sources for mulberry, grape, etc. leaves? Do you have your own trees? 
The tort eats grass and weeds with some veggie at his current address. I don't want to build him a burrow because he may dig out so I would rather build above ground and find a creative way to keep it cool.
Thanks for any suggestions
I'll post pics later tonight


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Isaac:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

If I'm not mistaken, the hybrid Bermuda turf doesn't have the plastic mesh woven in it, however, it doesn't seem to be as tasty to the tortoises as regular Bermuda grass is. Bermuda seeds sprout quickly and will soon be growing nicely for the tortoise. In case you didn't know, Bermuda originally came from Africa and is a staple for the grass-eating tortoises over there. So its a very good item to include in your tortoise's diet. I don't feed my desert tortoises anything. They have a nice big field of Bermuda grass with a few choice weeds growing in it, and that's all they eat. 

My desert tortoises have a cinderblock house that I set up under a tree. First of all, I leveled the space, then put down masonry caps as a floor. Then I built the sides out of cinder blocks, two high. For the roof, its a piece of 3/4" plywood. Being under the tree, it stays sort of cool and isn't a little oven in the summer. Once it was built, I filled it up with leaves and garden trash for them to burrow into.


----------



## ascott (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/documents/PhxTucBurrows.pdf

I believe that Yvonne likely did a variation of this idea here....I have one of these in one of the CDT yard along with a blue half barrel that is semi buried on the side of the block ones dirt mound....when it is cooler out the blue barrel is the one he chooses, but in the heat of the day, like today at 106 he is tucked into the block house hide...I actually believe tonight I need to add some dirt to the top of the entire set up---because he slowly wears the dirt off by hiking to the top and basking in the early am and late afternoon....see here big bushy shady trees are not available so dirt insulation plays a HUGE factor (while the trees I have planted begin to get bigger....hoping next year I will be able to relocate a couple of the CDT yard to include one of the trees in each....just keep in mind that from time to time yo will need to "clear" the block hides, well at least here I do, of black widows who also like the coolness...I only have one tort who will refuse to go into his hide if there is one in there with him.....the rest don't seem to care and plow in without a concern....also here, rabbits will hang out in there along with a squirrel running across the desert ....word of warning, if you live where rattlesnakes also live---peek from a distance into the block hide BEFORE you ever reach into one...as here in the desert, alot of critters rely on sharing alot of choice cool spots....


----------



## Yates (Jul 9, 2012)

I will make a cinder block burrow and a warmer half barrel hide- I'm ditching the mulch and going to plant grass. I have checked a few websites for tortoise grazing seeds- any recommendations? carolina pet supply/ turtlestuff/etc? My dirt is pretty crappy and dry so do I need to add soil on top for grass to grow or just lots of water and tilling?
I am recieving him in a few weeks so I want to get the grass going asap- 
Let me see about a pic- here he is... 

View attachment 23908
View attachment 23909


and my little ones
View attachment 23910
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/images...ortoiseforum.org/images/attachtypes/image.gif


----------



## Yates (Jul 9, 2012)

I will make a cinder block burrow and a warmer half barrel hide- I'm ditching the mulch and going to plant grass. I have checked a few websites for tortoise grazing seeds- any recommendations? carolina pet supply/ turtlestuff/etc? My dirt is pretty crappy and dry so do I need to add soil on top for grass to grow or just lots of water and tilling?
I am recieving him in a few weeks so I want to get the grass going asap- 
Let me see about a pic- here he is... 





and my little ones



Second CDT pic shows an old injury to shell


----------



## ascott (Jul 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful torts....and a gorgeous CDT.....You are not going to let them all roam the same yard right?


----------



## Iyates (Jul 9, 2012)

Seperate outdoor areas. Any seed suggestions?


----------



## ascott (Jul 10, 2012)

If you open those two links I posted....on dons desert tor he has some links (I believe they are what you have) as well as the arizona fish and game....if you click on the colored brochure in the food section you will get a slew of seed information....if you then enter the plant name on google you will get a WHOLE MESS of hits where you can purchase those particular seeds from....

I have a local nursery that was used by the government here when they were ripping CDTs out of the desert as part of the tort movement to clear space for the military....they have all types of seeds and plants for CDTs due to replanting in the temp enclosures they set up for long periods of time...so I just go there and have picked up mojave wild flower seed packs and so I have not had to purchase much on line....


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 11, 2012)

ascott said:


> http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/documents/PhxTucBurrows.pdf
> 
> I believe that Yvonne likely did a variation of this idea here....I have one of these in one of the CDT yard along with a blue half barrel that is semi buried on the side of the block ones dirt mound....when it is cooler out the blue barrel is the one he chooses, but in the heat of the day, like today at 106 he is tucked into the block house hide...I actually believe tonight I need to add some dirt to the top of the entire set up---because he slowly wears the dirt off by hiking to the top and basking in the early am and late afternoon....see here big bushy shady trees are not available so dirt insulation plays a HUGE factor (while the trees I have planted begin to get bigger....hoping next year I will be able to relocate a couple of the CDT yard to include one of the trees in each....just keep in mind that from time to time yo will need to "clear" the block hides, well at least here I do, of black widows who also like the coolness...I only have one tort who will refuse to go into his hide if there is one in there with him.....the rest don't seem to care and plow in without a concern....also here, rabbits will hang out in there along with a squirrel running across the desert ....word of warning, if you live where rattlesnakes also live---peek from a distance into the block hide BEFORE you ever reach into one...as here in the desert, alot of critters rely on sharing alot of choice cool spots....



This is helpful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Iyates (Jul 11, 2012)

Do I need to lock up my CDT at night? He's an adult but I do have raccoons in the area- if I should lock him up what set-up do you guys use? Do you use any heat source at night? I live in Marin county in the bay area, ca. The temps (Summer) are around 80-100 day and 50 or warmer at night. Is that okay without heat?


----------



## Iyates (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 14, 2012)

Iyates said:


> Do I need to lock up my CDT at night? He's an adult but I do have raccoons in the area- if I should lock him up what set-up do you guys use? Do you use any heat source at night? I live in Marin county in the bay area, ca. The temps (Summer) are around 80-100 day and 50 or warmer at night. Is that okay without heat?



You might do a search for 'CDT and night', or something like that. I am sure others with CDT's will comment. 
However, raccoons can be very dangerous, so with any tort, if you think they are in your area, then it is safer to lock the tort up in a very secure shed or hide, or bring them in for the night.

I always admired this CDT seed site
http://store.theodorepayne.org/product/SM_DTM.html


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't have the same night temp issue as you do...so I do not have a heat set up during their outside months...they have their burrows and hides which work well...

However, during weird weather or when it is gets near end of fall --beginning of winter onset as well as when they first arise from brumation...the night temps are at 50 and less...I will absolutely bring all four of their big ole butts inside and into their brumation boxes (these boxes double as emergency weather retreat spots when not brumating) they each have their own tote.

Their totes are lined differently for brumation vs the emergency weather retreat spots....but the boxes are always in the same place any time of the year so they seem to go right on to sleep once they get tucked into their box...

Raccoons....while we do have them in the high desert there are coyote and dogs and other critters around where we live so they (knock on wood) are not a concern here....however, if I ever had to contend with that mastermind critter I absolutely would bring the CDTs in every night...as I am a mere human and know that I can not make a 100% full proof night box....however, that is my personal feelings...

I know that several folks due have heated hides and hides that have padlocks....it just means that you need to never forget to go out each morning and open the hide up.... 



> I know that several folks *due* have heated hides and hides that have padlocks



Apologies, word should have been "do"....


----------



## gerberwoman (Aug 14, 2012)

i also live in california and i have two adult CDT, i bring them 'in' at night, not so much for raccoons which i havent seen any of but i know for sure RATS. i barely see those either but my little dog tells me that they are running across the fences and through the trees every night after dark!
i'd fear a rat coming to the tortoises and nibbling on them. i put mine in a large 55 gallon rubbermaid container with 'locking' lid everynight, there are also holes for ventilation and of course i dont use the tubs that are see-through.. with this weather i am leaving the conatiners in their enclosure, not bringing inside and this works great. i was afraid they would be too small but by the time i go to get the torts to put them 'to bed' they are already asleep and they have no interest in moving about in the rubbermaid containers. i put a towel down for each of them, though i dont they care. i get them ut in the morning before they are even willing to start up their engines, which is to say 7am. it's working well for us!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yates said:


> I will make a cinder block burrow and a warmer half barrel hide- I'm ditching the mulch and going to plant grass. I have checked a few websites for tortoise grazing seeds- any recommendations? carolina pet supply/ turtlestuff/etc? My dirt is pretty crappy and dry so do I need to add soil on top for grass to grow or just lots of water and tilling?
> I am recieving him in a few weeks so I want to get the grass going asap-
> Let me see about a pic- here he is...
> 
> ...





LOVE the RF's


----------

